# Did I over react?



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay I was on the flight home from Chicago, I had Ladybug out and i was reading. A passenger sat down hit me on my knee and said "Oh you have one of those! How do you get books? It is easy to read?  Can I hold it?" 

First, I have bad knees and it was raining in Chicago so my knees were quite achy.  
Second, she did not know me so why hit me.  
Third, she got no demo of all the wonderful things that the K2 does.  

When I called my daughter to let her know I made it home safley and told her about the experience, she said I over reacted. That the lady was probably excited to see a kindle in person.


I did demo Ladybug on our bus ride to Malaysia ~ I think the lady from New Zealand is going to buy one if she can figure out how to mail it to a US address.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I didn't hear what you _did_ do. Just ignore her?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I closed up the kindle and put it away.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Well how hard did she hit you?  Friendly pat to get your attention or balled fist with some momentum behind it?  Granted someone invading your personal space can be annoying enough.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on your description of the events, I would say it was an overreaction.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

You were tired after your long trip and super sensitive, but I do agree you probably did overreact, but I forgive you, whether Jeff Bezos will or not is another question.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I think her questions were ok, taken by themselves.

But the knee hitting... is there any way it could have been meant as a gentle tap to get your attention? Though still annoying, that might be excusable.

If she kinda slapped you on the knee jovially (as in, _hey old buddy!_), I think you did the right thing. I would have glared at her too.

Spreading the word about Kindles is a good thing, and if/when people ask about mine I'd be happy to tell them... but not if they're rude about it.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

ladyknight33 said:


> Okay I was on the flight home from Chicago, I had Ladybug out and i was reading. A passenger sat down hit me on my knee and said "Oh you have one of those! How do you get books? It is easy to read? Can I hold it?"
> 
> First, I have bad knees and it was raining in Chicago so my knees were quite achy.
> Second, she did not know me so why hit me.
> ...


I'd say it was a slight overreaction in the midwest -- on the east coast, especially New England, it could probably go either way.

The other person didn't conduct herself well, but probably didn't intend rudeness or harm.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Everybody has different levels of touchy-feeliness, different definitions of personal space, and some people are outgoing to the extent that others find them obnoxious.  It's hard to remember all that when somebody is invading your special Ladybug time.  

I certainly don't blame you for your reaction.  But, even though this lady was rather inappropriate, she didn't mean anything by it and she doesn't know she's annoying.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I doubt she meant anything by it either. What I want to know is what did you do for the rest of your trip since you put the kindle away?

Melissa


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, definite overreaction. Must've been an awkward flight for all parties concerned. And no Kindle to get you through it? Ouch.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm torn on whether or not you overreacted. On the one hand, my mother has knee problems and I can def see he reacting badly if someone hit her knee and I personally _hate_ to be touched by stranger(or anybody really) and would also have probably gotten snippy. On the other it probably wasn't that big of deal. But at the end of the day, it's about your comfort level and if she made uncomfortable then you have a right to express that. You may have overreacted but as long as you didn't brain with your kindle or otherwise physically harm her, I'd say your okay. Although I like meljackson wonder what you did after you put your kindle away?


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> I'd say it was a slight overreaction in the midwest -- on the east coast, especially New England, it could probably go either way.


In New York, I think the OP would be considered extremely restrained.  Seriously, I can't imagine anyone boarding at JFK and TOUCHING another person! LOL That's what I call living dangerously.

EllenR (native New Yorker)


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

It's unfortunate that she bumped you, but I have a feeling she was probably just really excited to see a Kindle in person.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

To me, the "hit" was a bit overboard.  

This post makes me feel guilty.  It seems when I go out with my Kindle, I am always asked about it to the point that sometimes I don't want to read because I don't feel like the attention it attracts.  To be honest, if I am reading, I am not in chatting mode.  The other day I had an appointment at the doctor's and I sat in a back corner, pulled out my Kindle and got lost in my story.  Then I hear it, "Is that that reading thing?"  I actually kept looking down hoping the person would leave.  I just said "yes it is" and looked straight down at my Kindle.  I felt really bad afterwards but I didn't want to chat and go through the whole "sales pitch" again.  At some point, I feel like I am a walking advertisement!  I have never ignored anyone like that but does anyone else get tired of the attraction and just want to left to read?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Diana said:


> I have never ignored anyone like that but does anyone else get tired of the attraction and just want to left to read?


All the time.  I'm starting to think I'm best off wearing my iphone headset (turned off) while reading so they're more likely to leave me alone--the couple of times I've happened to have it on while reading, no one's bothered me.

As far as the OP is concerned, it's all situational. Obviously you were uncomfortable with this lady's behavior--yes, she was out of line, but I tend to agree that she was just excited. Some people plain & simple are just insensitive, and she's probably one of them. If she actually hurt you, it's not really not rude to yelp, "Ouch! I'm sorry, I have bad knees and that really hurt. Yes, this is a Kindle, Amazon's website for it is really quite thorough, I'm sure you'll find the answers to any questions you have there. Unfortunately I have some reading I need to get finished before I get home." Then bury your nose back in the book & ignore her. Frankly, that should be more than sufficient to bring on a good guilt trip in most people, but if it isn't, being blunt back is probably the next course of action.

No way in heck would I put away the Kindle; it's my reading time & I'm not going to let someone else interfere. So far, the headset trick seems the best completely non-confrontational way to handle it.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

kim said:


> Everybody has different levels of touchy-feeliness, different definitions of personal space, and some people are outgoing to the extent that others find them obnoxious. It's hard to remember all that when somebody is invading your special Ladybug time.
> 
> I certainly don't blame you for your reaction. But, even though this lady was rather inappropriate, she didn't mean anything by it and she doesn't know she's annoying.


Yep.

Personally, I don't like to be touched, so my automatic reaction might have also been to have packed it up, but touchy-feelies don't really get how the other half lives, and vice versa.


----------



## kguthrie (Feb 23, 2009)

I would say you overreacted.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

I say underreaction, strangers shouldn't wack when first meeting other's. Anyway, reading is a privacy thing, i hate people bugging me when i'm reading.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Since the other party was on an airplane which is a very confined space im sure they just did the "hit" as a like  'hi get your attention' type of move. You were probably over reacting because of fatigue etc. It happens!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Sure you overreacted.  Since you're asking.  But you also have to look out for yourself, so if it hurt, then you just say, I hurt my knees and it's very painful.  A stranger tapping you on the knee - that's fairly invasive for a New Yorker.  Then say you've been generally been in pain with the knee problem anyway and you hope she doesn't mind if you're not in the best state of mind to give a demo right now.

  I also identify with the other side, the excitement of seeing a Kindle in the real world.  I've encountered it, and in my case, no, I don't mind, so far.  But if I had a chatterer near me I would squelch further conversation pretty fast.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess I'm lucky in that hardly anyone has expressed interest in mine.  I had one person in a class ask to look at it and another say, Oh you got a Kindle?  And that's about it.  I wasn't assaulted or anything!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Based upon the comments, I need to learn how to play well with others. Thanks.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Heh, it sounds to me like you had every right to be annoyed.  Airplanes, long trips, cramped conditions, crappy weather and your joints hurting you it's little wonder you weren't in the mood to play Kindle rep.  I think people are just reacting to the putting the Kindle away and flat out ignoring the person.  Maybe I'm picturing the situation wrong, but it had to make for an awkward flight!  At any rate, next time I'd definitely explain to them so they don't feel just totally shunned.  I think we'd really have to be there to know for sure just how much you over reacted or didn't.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Touching is cultural. Most Americans don't like being touched so your reaction isn't at all surprising.

I've had strangers lean up against me as if I was a post in order to steady themselves on the Tokyo subway. In elevators throughout most of Asia, one can expect full body contact from all sides.

People in Europe, particularly the South of France, always stand too close during a conversation. I often find myself backing around the room at cocktail parties, trying to reclaim my space. 

Many Slavic cultures demonstrate friendliness with jabs, back-slaps and hugs.

In Saudi Arabia, touching a woman, even to help her if she has stumble or fallen, will get a man arrested and beaten by the religious police, if her husband doesn't kill him first.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> All the time.  I'm starting to think I'm best off wearing my iphone headset (turned off) while reading so they're more likely to leave me alone--the couple of times I've happened to have it on while reading, no one's bothered me.


Living in a very urban area, relying on public transit including late at night, I usually take the time to explain that it's not a computer. "It's for reading books. No, you can't do anything else with it."

Not entirely true. But while I'm happy to sell most people on the merits of buying the Kindle, some I want to convince they don't want one. At least one specific one: Mine.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Living in a very urban area, relying on public transit including late at night, I usually take the time to explain that it's not a computer. "It's for reading books. No, you can't do anything else with it."
> 
> Not entirely true. But while I'm happy to sell most people on the merits of buying the Kindle, some I want to convince they don't want one. At least one specific one: Mine.


I've been wondering about that aspect, and haven't seen it mentioned anywhere here before. Wondering whether when I read in a public place (like a picnic bench, or shopping mall ) I should keep the Kindle firmly in my grasp, instead of setting it on the table. A laptop is not as easy for people to grab and run, but a K2.... has anyone heard any reports of Kindle thieving?

I was going to say "of Kindlenapping", but that just sounds like a Kindle in sleep mode  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Some people have mentioned the cultural differences regarding the willingness to be touched by strangers, and the personal differences in touchy-feelyness.

As a European, and as a touchy-feely person, I'm *still* put off by strangers touching me when I have not signaled through other body language that this is ok, and when I am obviously busy with something else.  A gentle touch to get my attention is one thing, anything else comes across as pushy and invasive.

I would think that it might be perceived as even more pushy in a small space where you can't move away.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I've been wondering about that aspect, and haven't seen it mentioned anywhere here before. Wondering whether when I read in a public place (like a picnic bench, or shopping mall ) I should keep the Kindle firmly in my grasp, instead of setting it on the table. A laptop is not as easy for people to grab and run, but a K2.... has anyone heard any reports of Kindle thieving?
> 
> I was going to say "of Kindlenapping", but that just sounds like a Kindle in sleep mode  )


The only places I really worry about it is sitting at a poorly lit bus stop late at night. But I'm usually just as worried about my wallet in that scenario.

Having sifted through quite a few police reports in my lifetime, I'd say even that fear is probably overblown. Most thefts are crimes of opportunity: People who leave something valuable unattended. Someone ripping an item from someone's hands or swiping an item from them in public is incredibly rare.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

GeorgeGlass said:


> The only places I really worry about it is sitting at a poorly lit bus stop late at night. But I'm usually just as worried about my wallet in that scenario.
> 
> Having sifted through quite a few police reports in my lifetime, I'd say even that fear is probably overblown. Most thefts are crimes of opportunity: People who leave something valuable unattended. Someone ripping an item from someone's hands or swiping an item from them in public is incredibly rare.


That's true. Although I did have my tote bag grabbed a few years ago... it was on my shoulder, and a teenager came up behind me on skates, scissors or knife in hand, cut the strap and took off with it. I would have chased him despite the skates but I was in the process of getting a stroller out of my car and my then-infant daughter was in the car, so there was no way I was going to move away from it. I try to be aware of my surroundings and potential dangers, but it was 11 in the morning in a shopping mall parking lot... and I guess he came out from between some parked cars because I didn't hear the skates until he was right behind me. Good thing there were no Kindles then!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Having just gotten off of a plane at midnight last night, I don't think you overreacted. A small tap on a shoulder to get one's attention is one thing, I don't think I would even go for a tap on the knee; I consider touching that area of the body without permission way too personal. And anything beyond a gentle tap is also crossing boundaries.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> Living in a very urban area, relying on public transit including late at night, I usually take the time to explain that it's not a computer. "It's for reading books. No, you can't do anything else with it."
> 
> Not entirely true. But while I'm happy to sell most people on the merits of buying the Kindle, some I want to convince they don't want one. At least one specific one: Mine.


Why even read the Kindle on public transit late at night? I would never pull out anything that expensive and valuable under those circumstances.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

CS said:


> Why even read the Kindle on public transit late at night? I would never pull out anything that expensive and valuable under those circumstances.


Phones, laptops, and iPods are all expensive. If late night public transportation is a part of your life, you just kind of have to deal with it. You do your best to be aware of your surroundings and not put yourself in any bad situations. But, you also don't want to be paranoid and stop functioning, you shouldn't have to stop using your phone, or your iPod, or your Kindle.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

There is already not much personal space on an airplane but still ... a bit of an reaction but it happens to all of us.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

EllenR said:


> In New York, I think the OP would be considered extremely restrained.  Seriously, I can't imagine anyone boarding at JFK and TOUCHING another person! LOL That's what I call living dangerously.
> 
> EllenR (native New Yorker)


I'm a native New Yorker, too. I think "extremely restrained" is right on target. Why, oh why do people reach out and touch perfect strangers? I'm a laid back person, but being touched by strangers freaks me out


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What's a native New Yorker?


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

kim said:


> Phones, laptops, and iPods are all expensive. If late night public transportation is a part of your life, you just kind of have to deal with it. You do your best to be aware of your surroundings and not put yourself in any bad situations. But, you also don't want to be paranoid and stop functioning, you shouldn't have to stop using your phone, or your iPod, or your Kindle.


Exactly.

And the reality is, most fears are overblown. The world is not as scary as we sometimes think it is.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Jeff said:


> What's a native New Yorker?


One who was born and raised in the city, not anyone who moved to the city.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BruceS said:


> One who was born and raised in the city, not anyone who moved to the city.


What about people in the other parts of the state...like Buffalo. They're not New Yorkers?

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> What's a native New Yorker?


I was born in Virginia but I have an excuse: my dad was in the Navy. We moved to New York when I was 9 months old and I lived there til I was 22. Here in Maine, people routinely ask, "Where are you from?" (never mind that I have lived here for 29 years) and I always say, New York. I think of myself as a native New Yorker.

L


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I was born in Virginia but I have an excuse: my dad was in the Navy. We moved to New York when I was 9 months old and I lived there til I was 22. Here in Maine, people routinely ask, "Where are you from?" (never mind that I have lived here for 29 years) and I always say, New York. I think of myself as a native New Yorker.
> 
> L


For all intents and purposes you are. But, as I learned in Vermont, it depends on how vigorously that title is protected.

The parents of a friend of mine, fifth generation Vermonters who lived on the NH line, went to a Lebanon, NH hospital to give birth to her. We all called her a flatlander. And her birth certificate couldn't prove otherwise.

It didn't help that she loved to ski and take weekend trips to NYC.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

GeorgeGlass said:


> For all intents and purposes you are. But, as I learned in Vermont, it depends on how vigorously that title is protected.
> 
> The parents of a friend of mine, fifth generation Vermonters who lived on the NH line, went to a Lebanon, NH hospital to give birth to her. We all called her a flatlander. And her birth certificate couldn't prove otherwise.
> 
> It didn't help that she loved to ski and take weekend trips to NYC.


Same here in Maine. They had a guy on TV once who was celebrating his 100th birthday. He lived his entire life in York, Maine (and probably generations of ancestors) but his parents made the stupid mistake of going to Portsmouth, NH for his birth. The poor man looked so sad, as he said, in all seriousness, "Even though I've been here 100 years, I not _really_ a Mainer."

L


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What about people in the other parts of the state...like Buffalo. They're not New Yorkers?
> 
> L


That depends on whom you ask. If they are born and bred in NYC, then obviously THAT is a native New Yorker. However, those of us born and raised in the rest of the state DO consider ourselves natives as well. 

For the record, I was born in Albany and grew up in Westchester (just north of NYC). I spent a great deal of my early adult life flying in and out of LaGuardia and Kennedy.

EllenR


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EllenR said:


> For the record, I was born in Albany and grew up in Westchester (just north of NYC). I spent a great deal of my early adult life flying in and out of LaGuardia and Kennedy.
> 
> EllenR


I remember when it was Idlewild Airport...

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

EllenR said:


> That depends on whom you ask. If they are born and bred in NYC, then obviously THAT is a native New Yorker. However, those of us born and raised in the rest of the state DO consider ourselves natives as well.


That reminds me of something I heard a long time ago...

To most people in the world, a Yankee is a person from the US.

To people in the US, a Yankee is a person from New England.

To people in New England, a Yankee is a person from Vermont.

To people in Vermont, a Yankee is the guy who eats apple pie with cheddar cheese for breakfast.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> What about people in the other parts of the state...like Buffalo. They're not New Yorkers?
> 
> L


New York's a state?


Betsy


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> That reminds me of something I heard a long time ago...
> 
> To most people in the world, a Yankee is a person from the US.
> 
> ...


Didn't you miss in the south a Yankee is any American not from the south? I'm from Illinois and they consider me a Yankee


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I consider myself a New Yorker but after living in Texas for almost 30 years I am considered a Yankee by Texans and a foreigner by New Yorkers.  

I eat apple pie and longhorn cheese for breakfast.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Some years ago I travelled to San Antonio and of course went to visit the Alamo.  There were tourists everywhere, wearing the usual jeans, shorts, khakis, t-shirts and caps.  In the midst of the commonality, there was a petite woman in her 70's.  Her posture was perfect.  Her dark, dyed hair was styled in a chignon.  Her makeup was perfect (not melting. . .) and she was wearing a lovely dress and heels.  

She surveyed the tourists carefully and saw a tall man in his mid-30's wearing jeans and a cap.  She marched up to the man,, barely reaching in chest in heighth and in a manner perfected by Southern belles and a perfect Texas drawl, said "Suh, puhlease remove yo' hat in this sacred place.".  

The man looked around, startled, and finally looked down at the lady.  You could see a temper forming, but he smiled gently and removed his hat.  She left to find another offender.

It was such an awesome moment, as I giggled to myself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I consider myself a New Yorker but after living in Texas for almost 30 years I am considered a Yankee by Texans and a foreigner by New Yorkers.
> 
> I eat apple pie and longhorn cheese for breakfast.


A man without a country.... (Leslie ducks and runs...)

Sorry, cuz, you'll always be a New Yorker to me.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

PJ said:


> Didn't you miss in the south a Yankee is any American not from the south? I'm from Illinois and they consider me a Yankee


When I lived in Alabama they told me a Yankee was someone visiting from the North. A _damn Yankee_ was a Yankee who moved there.

Though I was born in Ohio, and for sure am a flatlander, I like to think I was the right kind of flatlander. Not the kind most real Vermonters hated. And, by the way, I still order cheddar cheese with my apple pie. Be careful. If you do it in the wrong place, they'll shrug, then put shredded processed cheese on top instead of a good slice of Cabot wicked sharp cheddar. (I did buy and read Real Vermonters Don't Milk Goats, which, just by purchasing makes me a flatlander.)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Sorry, cuz, you'll always be a New Yorker to me.


Thank you Leslie, I consider it an honor to be your distant cousin and a New Yorker.

Tippy, I always remove my hat before entering a church so the hat lady at the Alamo has never accosted me but I was thrown out for taking a picture.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm originally from "Nawlins". People from the deep south tend to be very touchy-feely and very "common" in their address to others. "Honey", "Dawlin", "Shuga" and such are normal. Reaching out to touch their arm, shoulder, knee, would not be at all uncommon. As Jeff said, this kind of thing can be cultural.



GeorgeGlass said:


> When I lived in Alabama they told me a Yankee was someone visiting from the North. A _damn Yankee_ was a Yankee who moved there.


Hehe.

To a New Orleanian, a Yankee is anyone north of I-10 and a damn Yankee is anyone north of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

MikeD said:


> I'm originally from "Nawlins". People from the deep south tend to be very touchy-feely and very "common" in their address to others. "Honey", "Dawlin", "Shuga" and such are normal. Reaching out to touch their arm, shoulder, knee, would not be at all uncommon. As Jeff said, this kind of thing can be cultural.
> 
> Hehe.
> 
> To a New Orleanian, a Yankee is anyone north of I-10 and a damn Yankee is anyone north of the Mason-Dixon line.


Even seeing a reference to I-10 in Louisiana makes me want to get into the Bayou and order some Boudin from a questionable corner stand. Or head over to Gulfport, Miss. and get some barbeque at The Shed............


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

Leslie said:


> What about people in the other parts of the state...like Buffalo. They're not New Yorkers?
> 
> L


No we sure are not in the eyes of anyone from NYC.

By the way I was born in Schenectady NY, raised in Berne NY, and for the last 40 years have lived in Albany NY.

Of course, if any New Yorker realized that I am an avid Red Sox fan, I would be carried out of the state on a rail anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

BruceS said:


> Of course, if any New Yorker realized that I am an avid Red Sox fan, I would be carried out of the state on a rail anyway.


Your secret is safe. Only 3462 know.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Speaking from Baton Rouge, I second MikeD's statement:  "To a New Orleanian, a Yankee is anyone north of I-10 and a damn Yankee is anyone north of the Mason-Dixon line."  I lived on the Westbank (Westwego, LA) for a period of time and had to laugh hearing people talk about packing lunches when they were headed "up" to Baton Rouge.  At first I thought it was because of the infamous saying that New Orleanians rarely leave New Orleans (this was pre-Katrina).  After a short while living in that city, I realized why.  Where else can you find food like that? 

Now, speaking as a native from Birmingham, AL, even though I'd have been mortified by the touching and the questions, the other lady and I would mostly likely have left with each other's cell #, e-mail addresses, knowledge of job, spouses, children, etc, etc....


----------



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

I probably would have glared at the person and said very tightly "Yes, it is" and gone back to reading or as someone else suggested put on headphones.  I have been tempted to start evangelizing to anoying people on planes as well.  That might be more of a possibilty since I have a couple of bible versions on my kindle......

I'm a born and bred Midwesterner - born in Ohio - lived in St. Louis for 10 years and now in Southern Indiana.  I would have been put off by someone hitting, touching, slapping me in the knee to get my attention on an airplane.  I have high regard for my personal space as well as others space.  I have flown on international flights to New Zealand and Paris.  Even flying with my sister beside me I would never encroche on her personal space.  The worst is sitting beside a man who thinks that they must have their legs spread in a V for the duration of a flight and take up my valuable leg room.  It is bad enough that I have to play shoulder tag with men, but dude - keep your legs together!

Flying cattle is bad enough, but please keep to your own seat space.  If you want my attention - speak to me - don't touch me.


----------

